# New Member posted under my Thread with ??'s Need some Backup Here!!



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

You guys want to handle this since you're far more knowledgeable than me?? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-choice-just-some-thoughts-2.html#post1775662


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tina, I did a notify on the post to have it moved to another forum.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

It now has a thread of it's very own.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------

